# [SOLVED] Internet connection keeps dropping



## warinheim (Apr 25, 2012)

For the last couple of months we've been having problems keeping a connection to the internet. The green light turns red and everything loses connection while it cycles back on. I've tried everything I can think of and am at a total loss as to how to fix this.

The ISP has been out twice to check and replace all the lines and install a cat 5 line to no avail. I thought it might be an ip conflict dropping the connection so I assigned everything its own address and that didn't solve anything. I have a brand new netgear n300 router/modem that replaced the Actiontec one the ISP provided because I thought that might be failing, no change. The next thing I tried is to turn off and disconnect everything from the network except my laptop to see if it was a certain device causing the problems. It seemed to be going well for about an hour when I lost connection again. The next thing I tried is to hook it directly to the router and turn off the wireless to see if that worked any better, connection still dropped. When the guy was over here replacing the lines, he mentioned that he had just come from another house on our block having similar problems so now I'm thinking maybe they have to fix the lines on the poles. It seems to me that the most likely thing is that the connection is dropping from the ISP to the router, but I wanted to know if there was anybody had any other ideas on what I could try before I called them up to tell them the problem is definitely not on my end. 

I appreciate any help or suggestions anyone has.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Internet connection keeps dropping*

It sounds like either interference or a defective modem.

When they checked the lines did they say if there was any excesive line noice present? Did they try a different modem? Is your modem a combo unit (router/modem in one)?


----------



## warinheim (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Internet connection keeps dropping*

They said the lines were corroded but they replaced them all and we now have a new cat 5 line running directly from the box outside the house through the wall and into the router/modem. Its the only thing connect to it now. I tried a dsl/phone filter once before and that didn't help. the ISP said they're getting a strong signal from us when the connection is actually up. The router is a combo router/modem and so was the one provided to us by the ISP but the problem persists across both devices. 

If it is interference, where else do you think it could be coming from? Also could interference still be the culprit when the connection dropped when I was wired into it with the wireless on the laptop turned off?


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Internet connection keeps dropping*

Did you disable the wireless in the modem/router combo unit?

Can you post a Xirrus screen shot of the wireless by using the preposting link in my signature please.


----------



## warinheim (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Internet connection keeps dropping*

ISP service provider is TDS telecom and I have AVG antivirus.

I tried it with every wireless device disabled including the modem/router and just wired into the router and it still lost the connection. I attached two screens of xirrus running. One is when the network is up and the other is when it is down. Also here are my logs from running ipconfig /all when it was down.


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : IAN-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-64-61-D6-CB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-64-61-D6-CB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-64-61-D6-CA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2911:b8f3:8270:ee5c%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.6(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 25, 2012 11:06:31 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 26, 2012 11:06:36 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 318774884
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-97-1D-35-40-61-86-B0-29-CE
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-61-86-B0-29-CE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{90E6E0A0-3598-463A-9DD5-F81A12AE3544}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {B7C992BA-A9AE-4709-851F-0E05C9E0A682}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A0575EC0-C0CB-4AE7-AD08-597E0D003AAA}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {CD8192B8-6408-459C-8652-673F4BF3DDF3}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BF27F42A-D041-43E3-966D-D9DFA15F8E12}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FF245FED-0593-49D4-8026-16F0E6A439B7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Does have the wireless turned off (disabled) in the combo unit? Since your using a netgear router you shouldn't need the wifi enabled in the combo unit unless you are linking the netgear wirelessly to the combo unit. 

Also, you should try changing the netgear wireless channel to 1. You are using channel 3 right now and I seen that another unit is using 6. If you move yours to 1 there is less chance of interference. 

I still think that the issue is interference. Probably caused through the wireless in the combo unit, which is why you should make certain the wifi is disabled in the combo unit.


----------



## warinheim (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Internet connection keeps dropping*

They sent a guy out and it took him ten minutes to solve the problem. Looks like it was a problem with the provisioning. I don't know what that is, but I'm glad its fixed.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Internet connection keeps dropping*

Provisioning

Glad to here!

Please mark this thread as solved by using the thread tools at the top of the page.


----------

